# mrexcel anniversary?



## dnickelson (Nov 21, 2005)

Happened upon an old article stating "Today, November 21st 1999 is the one year anniversary of when Mr. Excel debuted on the web"

That would make today an anniversary as well, no?


----------



## starl (Nov 21, 2005)

I just checked with Bill - you're right! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## shajueasow (Nov 21, 2005)

So, its time to sing HAPPY BIRTHDAY to this 6 year old young man
HAPPY "BIRTHDAY"

Edited: 7 Years old


----------



## starl (Nov 21, 2005)

7 years old - site went active in 98


----------



## shades (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy birthday. And congratulations to everyone who has made this possible!!

Same age as my youngest grandson.


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!  I always think of the anniversary as the Friday after Thanksgiving in the U.S., but because this is always on a different date, the 21st is more accurate.

Happy Anniversary to the entire MrExcel community!

Bill


----------



## dnickelson (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for starting it.  This is easily the best resource I've found for excel and excel VBA questions.  

Just to continue evolving the site, how about a new tradition where the first person to remember it's an anniversary gets a free book?  :wink: 

Thanks for the hard work to all the MVP's on behalf of all the the users.
-Dan


----------



## just_jon (Nov 21, 2005)

> the first person to remember it's an anniversary gets a free book?



Hey!  In _just _another 365 days we'll be 8 years old!!


----------



## dnickelson (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, maybe it's not ALL hard work on the MVP's part.


----------



## shajueasow (Nov 21, 2005)

IT is us...by asking odd and even questions and thus "giving  a chance" to MVP's to  give answers.....who keeps this site going...  
So "Thanks to US" ...don't you think that also is fair..... :wink:  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 22, 2005)

and how do you think the most of the MVP's started here ?
almost all started asking questions 
some of them keep on asking stupid questions


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, we can thank ALL of the members here at MrExcel for making it what it is, not just the MVP's.  

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY EVERYBODY!!


----------

